# 3 ex-Works A4 DTM cars in Czech



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Bohemia Racing Team had one of the ex “2004 R11 A4 DTM” that Futurecom TME used in the 2006 DTM. BRT used it in the Czech Series in 2007. They have now acquired a further 2 cars for 2008. I think they are the 2 “2005 R12 A4 DTM” cars that Futurecom TME used in 2007.
Good to see the ex-works machinery back on the track! 
http://www.brt.cz


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 3 ex-Works A4 DTM cars in Czech (lappies)*

Seeing an undressed Audi DTM car…..wonderfull


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

great link. I don't think many realize that the driver is basically sitting in the back seat in these cars.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

Or that they sit next to the fuel tank!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Or that they sit next to the fuel tank!









just as close as a myriad of race formulas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (16v)*

Nice find. Those pics are really interesting. You never get to see these cars without their bodywork.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice find. Those pics are really interesting. You never get to see these cars without their bodywork.

I remember seeing just a few on the audipresse server a back in '04? One in particular showed how the entire side of the car unclips for ingress/egress


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (16v)*

Very Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

very very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

